# Italian Language Test



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

As normal, I'm struggling with conflicting information. There are a number of sites that suggest a Level A2 Italian test is required to be undertaken within a certain time scale. If this doesn't apply to EU persons - does it apply to non-EU? In other words, in a post Brexit arrangement, might new UK applicants need to undertake this test? Has any EU or non EU person had experience of this either within their initial 5 years or post 5 years ie permanent residency?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Kevin_P said:


> As normal, I'm struggling with conflicting information. There are a number of sites that suggest a Level A2 Italian test is required to be undertaken within a certain time scale. If this doesn't apply to EU persons - does it apply to non-EU? In other words, in a post Brexit arrangement, might new UK applicants need to undertake this test? Has any EU or non EU person had experience of this either within their initial 5 years or post 5 years ie permanent residency?


Unfortunately no one knows what will happen post brexit. Italian is a nice language to learn however so just go for it!

In general if you are applying for citizenship of a country learning the language is the least you could do 

Kenzo.


----------



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

I'm not applying for citizenship only residency ie I stay for 5 years then apply for the arrangement to be permanent.

I know we don't know about Brexit but it's a reasonable assumption that UK people will be non-EU.

I just need to know who needs to take the Italian Language Test! Does anybody know?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Kevin_P said:


> I'm not applying for citizenship only residency ie I stay for 5 years then apply for the arrangement to be permanent.
> 
> I know we don't know about Brexit but it's a reasonable assumption that UK people will be non-EU.
> 
> I just need to know who needs to take the Italian Language Test! Does anybody know?


I have never heard of a language test being needed for residency anywhere. That is normally just for if you want citizenship.

My parents have got residency in Spain without speaking a word of Spanish and when I first came here I didn't have a word of Italian.

Kenzo


----------



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

It relates to Italian Language Test for EU Long Term Residence Permit applicants. My understanding is that foreign citizens who wish to request a long term EU residence permit must have regularly lived in Italy for at least 5 years and have an income and an appropriate home for both self and immediate family. When requesting the residence permit, one must demonstrate a competence in Italian at level A2 of the EU Framework?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Kevin_P said:


> It relates to Italian Language Test for EU Long Term Residence Permit applicants. My understanding is that foreign citizens who wish to request a long term EU residence permit must have regularly lived in Italy for at least 5 years and have an income and an appropriate home for both self and immediate family. When requesting the residence permit, one must demonstrate a competence in Italian at level A2 of the EU Framework?


Income, Appropriate home, Health Insurance these are all the usual things but I am relatively certain that language will not be an issue. When it comes to residency they are only really interested on whether you will be a burden on the state and not knowing the difference between carne and cane will not really affect that.

Might get you some interesting meals in a restaurant though.

Kenzo


----------



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

Someone is definitely being asked to sit the exam - I just don't know who!


----------



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

Has any EU or non-EU person ever had to sit this exam at ANY stage of their application?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Actually it's knowledge of language AND culture for non-EU requesting long-term stay residency.


----------



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

Do you have any details? How long do you have to pass the requirements? thanks for your help. Kevin


----------



## Rose Lover (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Kevin, the brief answer is Yes. Anyone who wants a Permesso di Soggiorno UE Per Soggiornanti di Lungo Periodo (ex Carta di Soggiorno) has to either provide a Certificate from a 'recognised' organisation of his or her ability to understand Italian at a level not lower than A2 or, alternatively, he or she can sit an Italian language test arranged by the Ministry for the Interior. This has been a requirement for the 'Long Term' PdiS since 2010. Of course, the first prerequisite for a 'Long Term' PdiS is to have been resident in Italy for 5 years prior to applying so, even if Britain will no longer be part of the UE by the time you need to apply you have plenty of time to get your Italian language skills up to speed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rose Lover (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry Kevin, I meant to post a link to the relevant information on the site for the Ministero dell'Interno regarding the need to sit and pass the Italian language test (if you don't have a certificate from any of the approved institutions). The information is only available in Italian but if you do a cut and paste on Google Translate you'll be able to get a reasonable idea of what is entailed - 

Sorry, I tried to post the link but I don't have sufficient post count - I don't know whether it will work if I say to type in your browser the address for the Ministero dell'Interno which is www stop interno stop gov stop it slash it slash temi slash immigrazione dash e dash asilo slash modalita dash dingresso slash test dash conoscenza dash lingua dash italiana - where there are no spaces between the words


Cheers


----------

